
Show HN: Colores – A simple app I built to find color palettes based on words - manueslapera
http://colores.manugarri.com
======
henningo
Nice implementation - less is more!

What algorithm did you use for color extraction? I seem to getting colors with
the correct hue, but too low saturation? (example: Ferrari)

You could also imagine to not show colors with very low saturation (ie.
white/gray/blacks). I've previously used Colorific [1] which seems to address
some of those things!

[1] [http://99designs.com/tech-blog/blog/2012/05/11/color-
analysi...](http://99designs.com/tech-blog/blog/2012/05/11/color-analysis/)

~~~
Cyranix
I'm also curious about the algorithm, since a search for "google" results in a
palette that only features one color out of the company's primary-plus-green
motif. Seems like backgrounds (white in the case of Google, black in the case
of demotivational posters) are weighted a little too strongly, perhaps.

------
manueslapera
aaaand you guys killed my tiniy Digital Ocean server.

------
dushonok
Nice! Though it seems the app is biased towards darker hues

~~~
manueslapera
hmm really? can you give me an example?

~~~
pllbnk
Try 'rainbow'.

------
aepearson
So simple - but so cool. What a great idea.

My only "critique" would be to make the hex codes copy/paste ready in the
results. I like the links to dribble, but I'd really like to just be able to
quickly copy/paste the hex codes.

~~~
manueslapera
good point! What i'm thinking of doing is add a link to colourco.de so you can
see the palettes there.

------
allworknoplay
This is pretty great!

I think maybe there's a little too much averaging going on? I get a lot of
muted colors and way more browns than expected. For example, try "America" or
"France" or "China" (I actually first tried "murica") and you might expect to
see pretty standard bright colors, but it's not so much the case. The query
where I got exactly what I expected was "fabulous".

~~~
bottled_poe
I'm not sure how "America" is associated with particular colours. Perhaps if
you search "american flag" you would get what you want?

------
elros
Hey compañero, that's very cool! I wonder how hard would it be to add the
query to the URL so that I can paste it to someone? :-)

~~~
aepearson
Another really good idea - I just sent this to some of our design guys and
they love it. Having a link for specific results could be a great addition for
sharing.

------
damon_c
I'm going to guess, google image search and take the most common colors from
the 1st couple of images?

------
austinhutch
Can you share any of the source? I would really like to learn how you did
this. Awesome job, I love it!

------
ecesena
Really cool! If it can help, I was searching "gluten free" and the very first
result contains colors very very similar, almost indistinguishable: #E51C20 vs
#EF1A21, and #F4F2EC vs #FFF

------
daddykotex
I really like that, that it's nice a idea to build palettes on related images.
I thought you would have a special formula that matches words with specific
colors!

------
jackmaney
Cool! How does the color selection work? Is it just the five most common
colors in a given image, or is it more sophisticated than that?

------
thisjepisje
When I search for "shit" all I get is motivational posters and they're not
even brown.

edit: Bing images does a way better job than google.

~~~
manueslapera
hmm didnt think of that. Google Images json api is just so easy to use.

------
thrush
Would love to have an option to store state in the query string or hash so
that I could share my favorite palette :)

------
ch4s3
I love it! This is a really fun idea. My favorite so far is 'coin operated
helicopter'

------
pocketheyman
This is a solid. Simple, intuitive, organized. How long did it take to write?

~~~
manueslapera
I would say a couple of weeks, working maybe an hour a day?

so the hardest part was to build the palette login in Go.

Im not so good at it and it took me a lot of time, until I found out that
someone had already built a palette logic in Go already, then everything was
fine.

------
Globz
Solid tool, I like it and might be very useful for future projects!

------
sevilo
nice! I found myself having to dig around the internet when it comes to
looking for colour palette for graphic design, the links to related works on
dribble are very helpful too

------
padho
Congrats, this is a nice idea and an awesome execution of it. :)

------
thekylemontag
Hope DO comes back up soon! I want to check this out.

~~~
popey456963
Judging by how good the comments are when it is up, I hope it recovers soon
too =)

------
canthonytucci
works incredibly well. a fantastic idea.

you should sign your work! Drop at least a link to your twitter at the bottom,
this is a great tool.

~~~
manueslapera
thanks! thats a good point. I thought that the subdomain on my personal page
was enough.

------
heiselberg
Great idea! I will absolutely usw this

------
SeanKilleen
Neat tool. Thanks for sharing!

------
tobiaswright
Interesting solve. I like it.

------
missscripter
A brilliant idea!

------
xmpirate
this is awesome!

